# What saddles do you use on your cobs/welsh cobs?



## coloredred (2 February 2015)

Struggling to find a saddle that suits my welsh x for jumping. He's an extra wide with huge shoulders although not a typical flat backed cob. Everything seems to move at the back so I think I might have to have something made for him but looking for a starting point.


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (2 February 2015)

I use a Kent & Masters monoflap jump on mine (no longer made). Mine is in an XW/XXW gullet and has mahoosive shoulders, though doesn't have the traditional 'tabletop' back. It fits my girl like it's made for her and I couldn't be happier with it . They can be tricky to get hold of 2nd hand but they do sometimes come up for sale.

Edit: Mine is a Sec D (she's over there << in my profile pic) but isn't very type-y and 99% of people think she's a TBx at first. All legs .


----------



## DoesDressage (2 February 2015)

I had an ideal dressage saddle for my welsh so their jump saddles may work for you


----------



## coloredred (2 February 2015)

He's ridden in an ideal Suzannah at the moment which he seems to like but the seat is too wide for me and gives me terrible back ache, the Jessica did the same. I've been looking at the 1450 jump but the only ideal fitter near me told me that a. He's a medium fit and b. I'd never get a gp or jump saddle to fit him. Maybe someone else might travel though. 

I'll have a look for the Kent and masters too


----------



## rara007 (3 February 2015)

Mines in an Ideal Ramsay


----------



## LeannePip (3 February 2015)

My welsh part bred (heinz horse) has an Ideal Susannah Dressage and an Albion K2 Jump - the problem i had with mine, initially everyone was fitting her saddles too wide so they rolled alot and were awful - despite being fairly cobby with a massive shoulder and front end - her saddles that now fit are only Medium wide


----------



## hippocobamus (3 February 2015)

SMART Native saddle


----------



## Polar Bear9 (3 February 2015)

Mines in an Eric Thomas jumping saddle which is alright and an Exselle Dressage which I love. She's a Welsh D but not very wide


----------



## MuddyTB (3 February 2015)

Mum's is in Ideal VSD. A couple at the yard are in Kent and Masters but not sure which model.


----------



## Bay TB (3 February 2015)

My Welsh D x Warmblood is in a Black Country Wexford made to measure and I absolutely love it. I had similar problems with previous saddles on him that were too curved in the tree and kept moving at the back and slipping sideways. I would definitely recommend a Black Country.


----------



## SuperH (3 February 2015)

Both my Ds are in Ideal, if I recall correctly then one has the vsd and the other the Highland & Cob.  My two couldn't be more different in shape, one is short and square the other leggy and narrow (for a welsh, she is still in a wide fit saddle and due the saddle fitter this month who I suspect will say she needs to go wider now she has been in more work and developed further).  We tried a huge amount of saddles, there was another that fitted one of them but it didn't fit me, I don't remember what brand it was I'm afraid.  Try to find a fitter who has a wide range that they can try for you, some we thought would be good fits on paper were an instant no when we placed it on the horse.


----------



## coloredred (3 February 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone  lots of saddles to consider! I've also come across the kent and masters anatomic gp saddle which looks promising. Basically a half panel saddle with a separate bit for the knee roll. Fairfax do a jump version of it which I prefer but it's way more expensive and I'm not sure it's worth it as the gp looks forward cut enough.


----------



## ester (3 February 2015)

Ditto ideals seem to suit. Mine has withers, only mw. We do sometimes have issues with movement at the back - he could prob be better in shorter saddle and we have to be careful that it doesn't start to sit too low in the front but have v good saddler now. It is a vsd as we don't jump much anymore so no major shoulders issues but plenty of ideals that do - think friend had a grandee on her beefy mare.


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (3 February 2015)

coloredred said:



			Thanks for the replies everyone  lots of saddles to consider! I've also come across the kent and masters anatomic gp saddle which looks promising. Basically a half panel saddle with a separate bit for the knee roll. Fairfax do a jump version of it which I prefer but it's way more expensive and I'm not sure it's worth it as the gp looks forward cut enough.
		
Click to expand...

As a warning re:Kent & Masters - the saddle will be built on a cob tree if it has a square cantle. The ones with a round cantle probably won't be any good for you/your horse as they're built on the 'standard' tree which is, imo, very curved. K&M do a jump saddle that's built on the cob tree, but without a split panel. All Fairfax saddles are currently built on standard trees and they don't offer a cob-specific saddle (yet!) which is a shame.


----------



## Madali (3 February 2015)

I have a Pessoa on one of mine and an Albion K2 on the other. Pessoa is good because you can change Gullets


----------



## coloredred (3 February 2015)

MyDogIsAnIdiot said:



			As a warning re:Kent & Masters - the saddle will be built on a cob tree if it has a square cantle. The ones with a round cantle probably won't be any good for you/your horse as they're built on the 'standard' tree which is, imo, very curved. K&M do a jump saddle that's built on the cob tree, but without a split panel. All Fairfax saddles are currently built on standard trees and they don't offer a cob-specific saddle (yet!) which is a shame.
		
Click to expand...

He's not totally flat front to back anyway but a local fitter stocks them so I should be able to try one first. He was much easier to fit when he was a m/w then he got to 11 and beefed up!


----------



## FfionWinnie (3 February 2015)

Andrea Hicks made me a jump saddle for my Welsh D. I told her what I wanted and she designed the saddle for me. I rode in it for a couple of weeks then the D died suddenly. Luckily, is also fits my new sporty cob and my Welsh C as well. Nothing fits the Welsh C, its a miracle saddle and I love it!


----------



## coloredred (3 February 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			Andrea Hicks made me a jump saddle for my Welsh D. I told her what I wanted and she designed the saddle for me. I rode in it for a couple of weeks then the D died suddenly. Luckily, is also fits my new sporty cob and my Welsh C as well. Nothing fits the Welsh C, its a miracle saddle and I love it!






Click to expand...

That's a beautiful saddle! Sorry to hear about your D


----------



## FfionWinnie (4 February 2015)

coloredred said:



			That's a beautiful saddle! Sorry to hear about your D 

Click to expand...

Thank you. Love the saddle. Losing the horse was the worst experience of my life.


----------



## sbloom (4 February 2015)

And FfionWinnie's saddle is now a standard stock item .


----------



## fornema (4 February 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			Andrea Hicks made me a jump saddle for my Welsh D. I told her what I wanted and she designed the saddle for me. I rode in it for a couple of weeks then the D died suddenly. Luckily, is also fits my new sporty cob and my Welsh C as well. Nothing fits the Welsh C, its a miracle saddle and I love it!






Click to expand...

I also have the AH Harrier Jumping saddle / Native Pony Saddle Company absolutely love it, wouldn't choose anything different now to for any native/cob as have both, saddle has also been suitable for hanoverian x who was with me over summer and wouldn't hesitate to buy again if I had to replace my saddles as so versatile.


----------



## joolie (4 February 2015)

I've got my 6yo Welsh D mare in a Thorowgood T8 jump and Wintec Isabel Werth dressage. She isn't massively wide though and does have a bit of wither. I wanted my Kent and Masters S Series dressage saddle to fit her but it was far too perched and saddler couldn't get it right. Will be getting made to measure dressage eventually but the Wintec is comfy and surprisingly fits her well!


----------



## Under-the-radar (4 February 2015)

I have a HM Flexee on my Welsh D x.  She's a bit of a peculiar shape, and nothing has worked as well as the Flexee on her - super comfy saddle for me too!

I used Wintec's on her for a few years, but she changed shape just a bit too drastically for the Wintec to keep up with her.  I also do not find either Wintec or Thorowgood comfy at all!


----------



## Kikke (4 February 2015)

My welsh cob goed in a pony saddle company Thor working hunter saddle.
My welsh cob x clydesdale goes in a Barnsby whitaker jumping saddle.


----------



## Gleeful Imp (4 February 2015)

My Section D is in an albion dressage and an ideal workers


----------



## sidewaysonacob (6 February 2015)

My section D is in a Falcon Hawk Event (the old shape, dug up from the back of the tack shop and sold to me at a discount as 'shop soiled'  ), an Owen side saddle and an ancient Albion dressage saddle.  He's MW-W.


----------



## miss_c (6 February 2015)

My D is in an Ideal VSD and an Ideal Jessica, both Wide


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (6 February 2015)

My Welsh D is in an old Antill saddle that was my instructor's mum's saddle from years ago. I had an awfu time buying and trying saddles for him last year and this one was plucked out of her van on the off chance it might fit and it did!!  

I use a special girth on it so it too do it doesn't move at all - it's one a saddler made me, like a stud girth but smaller.


----------



## coloredred (7 February 2015)

Thanks for the replies, everyone's horses wear such varied saddles! 

Is there an AH saddle fitter that covers Shropshire?


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (7 February 2015)

Love that photo of the Native Pony Saddle - totally buying one, one day


----------



## sbloom (8 February 2015)

Deleted


----------



## sbloom (8 February 2015)

coloredred said:



			Thanks for the replies, everyone's horses wear such varied saddles! 

Is there an AH saddle fitter that covers Shropshire?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, me  07799 628057, in the office on Monday most of the day if that helps.


----------



## coloredred (8 February 2015)

sbloom said:



			Yes, me  07799 628057, in the office on Monday most of the day if that helps.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant! Will be nice to have a fitter that knows what they are doing with natives/cobs. Every one I've had so far has clearly been used to fitting everything but. You might have your work cut out though, loaded shoulders, scapula sticks out and every single saddle he's had moves at the back side to side. Oh and I like narrow twists, anything too wide gives me terrible back ache. If we can fit him into a harrier jump saddle I'll be ecstatic.


----------



## Mince Pie (9 February 2015)

I have a Welsh x cob in a collegiate gp, it seems to suit him very well and has been his ssaddle.for years with no issues reported by physios. Perhaps a collegiate jump saddle would suit you?


----------

